# [RISOLTO] Pochi driver stampanti

## lsegalla

Salve, sto installando gentoo sul mio nuovo notebook e mentre configuro il CUPS mi accorgo che non ho così tanti drivers (ad esempio mi mancano tutte le ricoh). Forse sul vecchio PC all'epoca feci l'installazione da livecd in mod. grafica (la 2007 credo), magari è per quello che ci son dei driver.

Son qua che cerco in giro con eix o emerge se c'è qualche pacchettone da buttare su per cups... ho provato a installare un po' di roba ma niente, mi tocca procedere momentaneamente con dei drivers HP LASERJET che van bene un po' per tutto per stampe essenziali...

Se avete qualche dritta da darmi, thaaaanksLast edited by lsegalla on Thu Apr 16, 2009 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

hai già la flag foomaticdb nel tuo make.conf?

----------

## lsegalla

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> hai già la flag foomaticdb nel tuo make.conf?

 

negativo... a parte che non vedo la flag foomatic tra le opzioni di cups...

----------

## k01

vero, ma ricordo che quando installai la mia, attivai le flag ppds e foomaticdb, dato emerge -uDvaN world, e mi sono ritrovato con molti più driver

----------

## CarloJekko

c'è anche gutenprint, comunque eix foomatic ti da moltissime info utili...

A parte questo hp rilascia driver ufficiali... ciao !

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Son qua che cerco in giro con eix o emerge se c'è qualche pacchettone da buttare su per cups... ho provato a installare un po' di roba ma niente, mi tocca procedere momentaneamente con dei drivers HP LASERJET che van bene un po' per tutto per stampe essenziali...
> 
> 

 

Ahi ahi ahi....

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml#installing_best

Caro Luca, mi tocca tirarti le orecchie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

